# 1964 GTO value



## TIGERGOLD65 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey guys, haven't been on here in awhile. I'm looking for a little bit of help, as I don't seem to be able to find the information I'm looking for. An older gentleman that I worked with for years, now retired, is planning on selling his '64 GTO. He is the original owner, bought it new. It's a hardtop, with the B-pillars, 389 4-bbl, 4 speed. Black with white interior. The car was repainted once, apparently with enamel, which is peeling. It also has some damage on one rear quarter, and damage on a front fender. The car hasn't been driven in the 27 + years that I've known it, so it's a restoration project. It is and always has been garage kept. I'm trying to give him an idea of what it's worth, and I'm going to try and help him sell it, likely on here. I'd like to have it myself, but no room and no money. I would like to see it find a good home. Help?:banghead:


----------



## PONTIAC CLASS (Feb 4, 2014)

*Pictures are worth a thousand comments*

Please upload as many pictures as possible. All aspects of the GTO.
Engine bay, interior, trunk, under car, etc.
Mileage to date. Has the GTO been run in the past 27 years?


----------



## TIGERGOLD65 (Feb 25, 2009)

Not sure the last time it was started up, I believe its been awhile. I'm hoping to get with him the day after Thanksgiving, I'll try to get photos and information as far as mileage, etc. Its been a few years since I saw the car, but I believe it's a base car, not highly optioned.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

TIGERGOLD65 said:


> Not sure the last time it was started up, I believe its been awhile. I'm hoping to get with him the day after Thanksgiving, I'll try to get photos and information as far as mileage, etc. Its been a few years since I saw the car, but I believe it's a base car, not highly optioned.


One piece of advice -- a ONE-owner car with all of the historical paperwork (e.g., titles, registrations, repair bills) and the owner's "story" about how he garaged the car, drove the car, etc. should add value to this car. 

Another suggestion -- get Pontiac Historical Society paperwork on this car if you don't have the original window sticker or build sheet (build sheet sometimes placed under back seat). If the applicable paperwork indicates that the car is "numbers mataching" (i.e., car still has the engine, transmission, rear end, carburetor, etc. that it was born with), that also will add value to the car.

Good luck helping your friend and Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

:agree

If the owner has the protect-o-plate that will add so much more value to the car. That plate has info that even PHS can't tell you about.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Post some pictures, please. A hardtop does not have a B-pillar, but a coupe does. Either one is worth about the same. Sounds like a neat project, but take time to do the math. I've found that rust free, complete cars in CA that need restoration but no patch panels or extensive bodywork need about $25,000 in parts to restore....if you do it all yourself. That's no labor. Add the cost of the car and a paint job, and it gets over 40-60k very quickly. The prices of parts, labor, and materials have skyrocketed, while the value of these cars has remained flat. THe car you describe in #2 driver condition is a 40-50k car. To get this car to that level could cost you 80k. Be prepared for that. Do your homework, and get all the information you can. If it were me, I'd be all over it. Sounds like a very cool car.


----------



## TIGERGOLD65 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for correcting my terminology. I guess I was trying to convey the fact that the car is not a convertible. Still trying to get in touch with the owner and/or his wife, and I'm wondering if they went out of town for Thanksgiving. As soon as I have pics and data, I'll post it. I agree, it is a cool car, but aren't all the old Goats? I'd love to have it, knowing the history of it, but I don't have a place to keep it or money to fix it. I can't even get my '65 done, let alone take on another project. I also have a '57 Bel Air hardtop that needs done. Too many projects, not enough $$$


----------



## TIGERGOLD65 (Feb 25, 2009)

1964 Pontiac GTO Photos by tripower65 | Photobucket

If this link works correctly, this should be the photos of the '64. I thought I had a pic of the data plate, but it wasn't in my camera when I downloaded the photos. I tried to look the car over good today, had limited space to work with. The owner did not have the keys handy, so I did not see in the trunk. He told me the hub caps are in there. The frame looks a little scabby, but seems to be solid. Floors will need work, and I'm sure the trunk will too. Did not try to turn the motor over by hand, plan to go back and try that after letting a little oil soak in. 4-speed tranny will not shift, seems to be stuck. Car has been in this basement garage since 1982, and that apparently is the last time it was operated, possibly last time it was running. Did not find the build sheet under the back seat, did find the original warranty booklet. I did not photograph the title, but the car was originally titled to this gentleman's mother, because he was a minor. The title was signed over to him in 1967. He has always been the "owner", but is the second titleholder. It would take some work, but I think the old girl could be resurrected. Car appears to have just under 133,000 miles.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

TIGERGOLD65 said:


> I'm trying to give him an idea of what it's worth, and I'm going to try and help him sell it, likely on here. I'd like to have it myself, but no room and no money. I would like to see it find a good home. Help?:banghead:


In my opinion, because the car is a non tri power car and will need an extensive restoration I think it would be worth around $5K to $8K. Put it on e-bay with a higher reserve and see what it will bring.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

This is a very neat, well documented car. It even has the rare, original shift knob with the round topped '3'...instead of the Hurst replacement knob with the flat-topped '3'. It needs a LOT of rust repair, and that gets very expensive. Personally, being a CA guy, it has too much rust for me. I would place it's value at 5k or so in its current condition. It appears all there, and a great color combo. This car would definitely cost more to restore than the end product would be worth, due to the rust repair needed. Still, it needs to be saved. I would be tempted to buy it, get it serviced and running, and drive it as-is, just to piss off purists at car shows!! Whatever the outcome, please keep us posted.


----------



## TIGERGOLD65 (Feb 25, 2009)

Interesting observation on the shifter knob..... I've never heard that before. I don't know if it shows in the photo, but the knob has a lot of "checking" in the finish. Guys, I greatly appreciate the help with this. I told the owner today my thoughts were $3500 to $4500, but that I would wait to hear something from the folks on this forum. I was a little bit low. If the general consensus is to put it on Ebay, we can do that. Again, I appreciate the help!


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Some might pay you $3500 for that original knob. Very hard to find.


----------



## TIGERGOLD65 (Feb 25, 2009)

Can the finish on that shifter knob be restored? I'm sure it would clean up some, but the finish is checked.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

what a beautiful '64 that car was back in the day.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If you touched the finish of the shift knob, you would destroy its value. Just like refinishing colonial furniture, an antique gun, or a Tiffany lamp. Don't TOUCH that shift knob!! The guys who want them want them to look their age. I have seen a couple for sale at Bakersfield, for $40-$60....they do turn up. And they are always well worn.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

What a shame, the only thing holding it together is the rust.
I looked for my '67 for a year because I wanted a Ca. car.
The midwest cars looked good in the pictures with new paint but that is what is underneath it on a lot of them.
I have the inner heater unit out right now replacing the heater core and there is a small rust spot in the bottom of the plenum, zero rust on the body.
I have to source another one from an A/C car, the guy in there before me took tin snips to it to get the core out from inside and just butchered it.


----------



## tguggino (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi. Wish we could save them all. Does it have the original engine/ drivetrain? Any unique options? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TIGERGOLD65 (Feb 25, 2009)

I didn't verify the engine code, but I have no reason to suspect it's anything but original. He did tell me it's been repainted once (not very well), and he had a valve job done on it once. At 133k miles, I would guess it has also had a clutch replacement. He said he has a folder with receipts, but he couldn't find it on Saturday. Along with the keys..... I'll say that everything looked original. My plan is to spend a little more time, see if I can verify the motor is free, etc., I'll check the engine and head numbers then. As far as options, take a look at the factory invoice. It's low-optioned.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

That's a pretty kool find. Maybe a little rough, but being all there is the win. The body work it needs isn't hard or complicated, there just seems to be the usual suspects that take time. If anyone on this board gets it I recommend doing the search and waiting for gennie Pontiac sheet metal. Replacement 1/4 panels, regardless of supplier, are all Asian imports stamped on the same dies at the same place. That "Genuine Goodmark" sticker is meaningless. Not only are they as much as .015 too thin in places they're also made of substandard junk steel. Find one of those western sheet metal salvage guys and get 64 or 65 1/4 panels and prep those instead. Time and $$$$ well spent and it will require a lot less filler to get the final fit and finish right. If I had some "play money" left I'd be all over this one. It needs to be restored to the highest possible standard. It needs to shoot for a perfect score in OEM type judging. The value would come from the documentation and show pedigree, as only the best of the best bring long dollars on the day you decide to part with it. Just sayin, and if you search for the highest priced cars you'll find they always start with something that's all there, like, well, this one.


----------



## TIGERGOLD65 (Feb 25, 2009)

I know what you mean about the sheet metal issue. Several years ago, I bought a right-rear quarter for my '65 hardtop from Desert Valley Auto Parts. Spent over $1000 by the time it was shipped to Ohio. Had the full wheel tub, the sail panel, inner structure for bolting in the 1/4 window, the full jamb..... everything. The dipshidiot that was "restoring" my car cut it apart, and tried to put it on like a replacement 1/4, and screwed it up in the process. Six months later, he wrote me off for $20k in a bankruptcy, and here I sit with my car screwed up and not finished. Good times.....


----------



## tguggino (Aug 31, 2013)

I wonder if there is a way to create a co-op type of arrangement to share risk/reward of these type of cars. There is a ton of knowledge on the forum about how to properly repair & restore these cars. The issues are time and capital. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TIGERGOLD65 (Feb 25, 2009)

Okay, finally got around to adding a few more pics for the '64, including the cowl data tag, and a couple of shots of the rear end, showing the "LIMITED SLIP DIFFERENTIAL LUBE" tag, and a close up of the code on the right axle tube. Looks to be a 3:23, if I'm seeing it correctly. Looks to have the correct heads based on casting number. Also, it has the original GM spiral shocks, as well as the original Packard plug wires, date coded 4-Q-63. Looking at Zazzarine's Restoration Guide, I took another look at the shifter in this car. There is no "HURST" on the sides of the shifter. It would appear to be an early '64 car, based on this and the plug wire date code.


----------



## PONTIAC CLASS (Feb 4, 2014)

*Were There Any Mechanical Issues When GTO Was Parked 27+ Years Ago*

With original owner being available were there any mechanical issues going on when he parked his GTO 27+ years ago?
I am not sure, but in the 1985 - 1987 time era I believe GTO's were considered "just another used car". That is clearly not the case today!
Thanks for all your pictures and information you have posted regarding this 1964 GTO - soon to be returned to it's full road worthy glory.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

By 1985, early GTO's were highly collectible and starting to command high prices. They were indeed 'just another used gas hog' in the '70's, but at least on the west coast, in the '80's, they were being snapped up. The '64 in question appears to be an original and unmolested time capsule....it's just a shame that it was also driven in winter and put away wet. At least it wasn't parked outside....there'd be nothing left.


----------



## TIGERGOLD65 (Feb 25, 2009)

In talking today with the owner and his son, the son seemed to recall that the brakes were not operating properly at the time they moved the car to its present location. Beyond that, I don't think there were any issues. I believe he had quit driving it, at least on a daily basis, and decided to move it after his wife backed into the right door. Not to overstate the obvious, but I'm pretty sure that 32+ years later, the brakes probably still aren't operating right.

geeteeohguy....funny you would mention the value of these cars back in the '70's. My '65 was actually purchased by my brother in the summer of 1972, for $600. The car has been with our family since that time.


----------

